# Display for 12K!



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

Please help me to select a monitor.

Screen size: 24"
Budget: can go upto 12.5k if required but want to do with as less as possible
Usage: gaming, watching movies, sharp text production is also required

planning to buy it today evening. So please hurry guys. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

i have been using Benq G2420HD full HD 24" monitor for the past 1 yr or so, and am highly satisfied with it ! got it for ~11.5k. its true 24". bezel is not broad so the screen looks more fuller & prominent. black is truly deep. has got a vga port, hdmi port, and dvi port, a 3.5mm audio jack. VFM product ! you wont be disappointed with this !


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

@kilroyquasar,
thank you for the suggestion. Could you please tell me a bit about Benq's service quality in india. Do they provide on site service?

@tenida,
i need a monitor, not a graphics card.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Ohh sorry  Deleted 
Benq serviced by *Neoteric Informatic ltd.*They provide good after-sales service.No onsite facility is not there.

Look at the review of  *Samsung P2350*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2011)

tenida is correct....as per your query, i dont think there's on-site support for benq...i bought my monitor from a good seller, and he assured me that he'll handle the case if any issue arises...none so far....he's a good dealer too...recently one of my friends at nagpur encountered a dead pixel in his benq monitor, and he approached benq through his dealer, and his piece was promptly replaced with a spanking new one within 2 days ! so it would be a lot wiser to buy the monitor from your trusted/reputed seller. be in no doubt my friend, benq has superb monitors ! mine is kicking rock-solid !

as far as P2350 is concerned, i think it doesnt have an HDMI out...may be am wrong...need to check, and its also 23.5", not 24" true....also, i will share some links with you below...i was in exactly the same fix in which you are in now, about more than an year ago....the guy who started the thread in the 1st link below helped me buy my monitor...pls go through them, they're quite informative......also, if you want i could share a video with you, which's unfortunately been removed by the owner from youtube now...from that video you can get a good idea of the humonguous size of benq vs samsung/other monitor(s) shown in the video...here are the links though :

Samsung P2350 Vs. BenQ G2420HD (WHICH ONE TO BUY)

Samsung P2350 or BenQ G2420??

BENQ : Would you advise ??



also, you could chk out benq's E2420 model...retails for ~12-13k i guess...has 2 HDMI ports, a couple of USB ports too, etc....has speakers too, but anyway they dont sound much good...nevertheless you can easily use the headphone jack.....you can get this model too if it fits your budget....chk this :

Compare BenQ E2420HD and BenQ G2420HD Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 3, 2011)

Buy Dell U2311H You Could get it for 13.5K.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2011)

Compare DELL U2311H and BenQ G2420HD Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue

for gaming i think the 2ms RT of benq would be worth it...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2011)

For gaming, BenQ G2420HD is good but the Dell one is an IPS panel based monitor and so having better viewing angle and good color reproduction. SO watching movies will be fun on it.
 Also have a look at Asus ML238H BK/2MS/AP, available within 12K. It is also a great display.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

Dell U2311H is way above my budget
please do not suggest anything above 12.5k

need to check some reviews on asus ml238h


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have A Look here:
Group Order: Dell Lcds ! Yes They Are Back


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

Check the Samsung PX2370 also.Don't know about the price but its great monitor.The color reproduction of Samsung monitors are true to life.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

afaik its around 15k..so no way i can afford that!!

@kilroyquasar,
have you measured the screen..some people saying it is 23.6 and does it comes with a dvi cable??


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Get Benq G2420HD, eyes closed. It's total VFM.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

so I'll be going for Benq G2420 or E2420.
one more question, if i connect one device in dvi and another in hdmi, can i switch on the fly?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Aug 3, 2011)

Asus ML238H, my crush


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2011)

G2420HD is true 24" ! and comes with a VGA cable only...chk your inbox now.


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

But I got mine with both VGA and DVI cable???!!!


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

just set up the display..first impression *AWESOME* 
But the picture is too bright..need to reduce brightness
And it came with both VGA and DVI-I cable

G2420 users please post your optimal picture settings

Next buy a graphics card..will buy in October!!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2011)

oh i had forgot you were to buy this evening itself...congrats ! i had told you...

sorry had forgot about the DVI cable...lol...i usually game at 'standard' mode, but generally check between different modes before starting a game/movie...whatever suits the eye i set that mode for that particular game/movie....simple


----------



## Skud (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats for your purchase. 

Here's mine:-

Mode: Dynamics
Brightness: 55
Contrast: 55
DCR: 0

Default dynamics mode is awesome for movies and games too, but for images and text things looked a bit washed out. And changing settings every time is a PITA. So make this compromise setting.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 3, 2011)

MatchBoxx said:


> Asus ML238H, my crush



Mine too.. 

@masterkd, congos.. How much for it?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 3, 2011)

masterkd said:


> just set up the display..first impression *AWESOME*
> But the picture is too bright..need to reduce brightness
> And it came with both VGA and DVI-I cable
> 
> ...



Congos  Pics ??


----------



## masterkd (Aug 4, 2011)

This display is BIG


----------



## max_007 (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratz masterkd bro..hey did you receive any 3.5mm audio jack with it ???


----------



## Skud (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think it is bundled. Have you got one?


----------



## masterkd (Aug 4, 2011)

nope no audio cable is bundled!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess I'll also purchase BenQ E2420HD or G2420HD whichever available easily our may be the dell one as it also comes in my budget. Damn why my monitor died so quick after just 4 years. I'll never ever purchase a Viewsonic product again.


----------



## masterkd (Aug 4, 2011)

^I had to buy this display because my minitor too died after 4 years and that one from viewsonic too!!
We are so similar


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2011)

masterkd said:


> ^I had to buy this display because my minitor too died after 4 years and that one from viewsonic too!!
> We are so similar



What was your model no. ??
Mine was 1912wb. 

hey at what price you got this one ??


----------



## masterkd (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine was VA1912w-4 which already gone through a repair when it was under warranty!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2011)

hey buddy whats the price of your new monitor ??


----------



## masterkd (Aug 5, 2011)

11.55K inclusive all taxes!!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

Purchased BenQ G2420HD at 10.5K. Its feaking awesome.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Congrats Gameranand.


----------

